# The Quest for the Holy Male (Sport's Training)



## SportinStyle (Aug 7, 2004)

Cheesy title I know, hehe, but I wanted something to stand out.

Stats:
Height: 6'3
Weight: 162
BF: Varies between 9-11%

***MY GRIEF BELOW***
Well here's the deal; I'm sick and tired of being a puny ass mother fucker. I'm not genetically gifted and I know this... so I'm going to have to try EXTRA hard to get my shit into shape. I sit here and work my ass of 4 times a week at the gym but come home just to fuck up my shit. I eat burgers, sugars, and whatever the hell else wants to go into my mouth.

I'm a giant (6'3) but my body doesn't support my size, I look like a tall lanky idiot and I'm sick of it. I hope this journal helps me make something out of my pathetic self. I don't plan on updating everyday, but mainly just everyday I workout.

So here's my workout:
*
Monday ------ ***Everything based on 6-8 reps***
Triceps ------
[Superset] Cable Pulldown (x3) ***OR*** SkullCrushers (x3)
Close-Grip Bench (x3)
Weighted Dips (x3) 

Back ------
Deadlift ***Hold at top and squeeze back***(x3)
Wide Grip Pullups (x3)
Front Pulldown (x3)

Tuesday ------ OFF DAY ******************

Wendsday ------
Chest ------
Cable Fly (x2)
Bench Press (x3)
Incline Bench (x3)
Decline Bench (x3) 

Biceps ------
DB Curl (x3) ***OR*** [Superset] Cable Curl (x3)
Pull Overs *Not really positive on name*(x3)
Preacher Curls (x3)

Thursday ------ OFF DAY ******************


Friday ------
Shoulders ------
Front Raises (x3)
Side Raises (x3)
Shoulder Press (x3)

Legs ------
Squats (x3)
Stiff Leg Dl's (x3)
Calf Raises (x3)
Calf Leg Pushes (x3)

Abs ------
Crunches (60x2)
Twists (60x2)
Cable Side Raise (x3)

Saturday ------
Boxing/Swimming (45m-1h)

Sunday ------ OFF DAY *******************

Fun shit. Now I gotta eat right. Here's what I'm gonna do:

*Wakeup; Meal 1: Oatmeal, and 5 egg whites. Cup of skim milk.

Mid-day; Meal 2: Tuna Sandwich with Wheat Bread.

__________WORKOUT__________

Mid-day; Meal 3: Natty Peanut Butter and Jelly (LOW SUGAR and only a half a teaspoon). Cup of skim milk. 40g Protein Shake and Flax Oil.

Getting Late; Meal 4: Cup of veggies (depends) and chicken breast basted in A-1 or some lean meat (94% lean)

Night Time; Meal 5: Natty Peanut Butter on Apples and some Grapes. **MIGHT ADD A 20 g protein snack onto here too***

I'm starting this all on Monday... No more missing workouts... No more bullshit. I can't get to the gym by car? I will run my ass there. My goal? Bulk the hell up by next Spring then cut and be a winner at the beach. I want a regime change in my diet. Here we go.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 7, 2004)

Good luck  

dont mind me- I always add critiques.. you say you want to grow? well then EAT!!!!   I dont see enough food at all, or even enough protein! 
-throw in a yolk or two with those egg whites at breakfast
-get rid of the peanut butter and flax oil post workout. just protein and carbs(which you need to add in there). 
-add some healthy fats in meal 4 or you could add some carbs. 
-you defintly need some protein in your last meal, no "if's"


----------



## SportinStyle (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks for the critique Jen, anythings welcome, as long as it will make me grow. When I was making this, I did think about how I wasn't getting nearly enough to eat. Just one question; what would be a healthy fat for my 4th meal that you would like?

Let's see:
Wakeup; Meal 1: Oatmeal, and 2 yolks (I already had this, I just didn't write it) and 5 egg whites. Cup of skim milk. Flax Oil.

Mid-day; Meal 2: 2 Tuna Sandwichs with Wheat Bread.

__________WORKOUT__________

Mid-day; Meal 3: 40g Protein Shake and Gatorade/Powerade (for carbs)

Getting Late; Meal 4: Cup of veggies (depends) and chicken breast basted in A-1 or some lean meat (94-96% lean)

Night Time; Meal 5: Natty Peanut Butter on Apples and some Grapes. 20g Protein Shake.


----------

